# For Better, for Worse



## KindredKinds (Dec 11, 2012)

I love my husband. Dearly. But lately I have been getting tired of his tantrums. When he gets mad (mostly over things we cant control) He goes into a rage. I call him the burning man, you can see heat rise off him like a car hood baking in the sun. I hate when he gets like that, he doesn't hit me or anything like that, its his mouth that sets me off. Lately I have been fighting back. I have called him a child and that he is selfish and that the world dose not evolve around him. He knows he goes over board. He even tried to get help. But he didn't keep at it, and he doesn't think it will work. There has to be a better way for him to channel his anger. He loves me, he knows he gets out of hand. (I think he is bipolar and depressive, runs in his family) I have lived with my sister who is the same way. But I need a better way to handle him. My reaction is to burst into tears and it pisses me off. There has to be a better way...


----------



## KendalMintcake (Nov 3, 2012)

Has he seem a professional regarding his emotional issues. Obviously suggestion number 1 if he hasn't already. If he hasn't first need to ind out if he wants to address the problem then support him in seeking help. It is horrible living with people who have anger control issues. They blame all their problems on everyone else and the people they love are the first target - they have no clue at the time how horrible it is for you. I have some family members like that, so predictable too - cant have a single pleasant conversation with then because it is all about how s#!tty their day is going...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KindredKinds (Dec 11, 2012)

Lol, your right. my SO is a good man, he provides, he does take care of me, he show affection, he always wants to be around me. I know he loves me, I just cant handle his anger issues anymore, not like I used too. Its so draining, and even depressive for me. I want him to have help, he went then he gave up when he realized his doctor was only a student. =/ Didn't want to start over.


----------

